# You should be trout fishing.



## STEELHEAD JUNKIE (Feb 20, 2010)

Nice report and photos.


----------



## slowpaya (Oct 23, 2011)

very nice,gotta go get sum


----------



## fishinlk (Apr 14, 2000)

Nice post!


----------



## gunsnrods (Jun 8, 2009)

thanks for the great photos n story.


----------

